# boss v on 1500HD



## kdwashman (Feb 1, 2011)

I just picked up my truck from boss dealer. Installed a boss power v on my 06 1500HD. Dealer had to crank torsion bars six turns to level truck. Truck has LGL sticker on torsion bars. Is this too much to crank torsion bars? Truck ride ok without plow but i will have it aligned, it neve was a smooth riding truck.
My question is how can i beef up the front? Is it ok to drive like it is? When the plow is on the truck and in the "v" position, the corners of the plow look very close to the ground. I am going to use the truck for my own business and a few driveways. The truck does not bottom on the stops and still has about 1/4 inch of the bolt left on the bars. I need advise, thank you. If needed i will lift truck.


----------



## cord1427 (Jul 27, 2011)

i belive that plow is to heavy for that truck 
with all 1500 trucks there are only certain plows that can fit on those trucks so be careful 
and if you want to make it work you will need to beef up the front end 
shocks/leveling kit


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That truck should carry the plow fine.

Shocks and leveling kits do not add any load carrying capacity.

You want a product like Timbrems or Sumo Super Springs to increase the weight carrying capacity of the front end.


----------



## cord1427 (Jul 27, 2011)

yes timbrens will work with hd springs also i didnt add that sorry 

a V plow weighs 700-+ lbs thats alot of weight for a 1500 

i also have a 2007 chevy silverado 1500 (new style) and when picking a plow for it weight on the front was a big factor


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Getting one for an f150 next week. What size and model did you get.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Just to say it again.......a 1500hd chev is the same truck as a 2500 chev


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I know some fellas that have run 7'6 Boss and Fisher V's on 1500 series and F150 trucks with no issues. The 7'6 is probably what he purchased.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1298030 said:


> I know some fellas that have run 7'6 Boss and Fisher V's on 1500 series and F150 trucks with no issues. The 7'6 is probably what he purchased.


Thanks for the response, right now I run all fishers but the boss dealer is giveing me a heck of a deal I just need to figure out which 7'6 boss plow I should get. I was aiming for a v but am not fimiliar with the boss v's for a f150. And kdwashman sorry for kinda stealing your thread I didnt mean to.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

One of our trucks is a 1500HD with a 8' boss steel V. No problems, excellent plow truck


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

i had a boss sport duty straight 7'6" but its only like 400 pounds...on my 1500 sle front end sagged a bit but i never changed anything..... And i didnt know you could turn the t-bars on a 1500.

Personally i would only put a V on anything smaller than a 2500.. ut thats just me.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

A 1500hd chevy has the same suspension as the 2500........I feel like a broken record.


----------



## kdwashman (Feb 1, 2011)

*1500hd*

The truck is a 1500HD, 6.0 liter, 4.10 gears, 4410 front axle weight. I got the 8.2 power v installed. The truck carries the plow fine, but when driving in the vee position the corners hang about 6 to 8 inches off the ground. My main concern is having to crank the t-bars six turns, and the effect that will have on my truck. This truck is my daily driver, is an 06 and only has 42,000 miles on it. Has anyone ever cranked their t-bars this many turns.? The bolt on the t-bar still has about 1/4 inch showing if not a litte more. What can I do to beef up the front suspension? The bars have a sticker on them that says LGL. I am taking the truck to a four wheel drive specialist to see what he says. I would just like to beef up the front end for peace of mind. Any ideas?


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Just because you can put a v blade on 1/2 dont mean it's a good idea...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Turf Commando;1298193 said:


> Just because you can put a v blade on 1/2 dont mean it's a good idea...


Its a good thing he put it on a 1500hd aka 2500 then isn't it.....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does only 2cor, buckwheat, goel, and kdwashman understand that a 1500HD is the same thing as a 2500 before they came out with the 2500HD's? It's not much different then the 88-98 (some 99 and 00 classic) k2500 trucks as far as ratings go and you see tons of them around with power wing plows, v blades, etc. To many people see 1500HD and instantly think it's the same thing as a normal GM 1500, F150, Dodge 1500 etc. It's more of a 3/4ton then it is a 1/2ton. Kinda the same idea Ford had with the f250 light duty/ f150 7700gvwr back in 1998. Even dodge has some 8 lug 1500's running around I think now.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

kdwashman;1298176 said:


> The truck is a 1500HD, 6.0 liter, 4.10 gears, 4410 front axle weight. I got the 8.2 power v installed. The truck carries the plow fine, but when driving in the vee position the corners hang about 6 to 8 inches off the ground. My main concern is having to crank the t-bars six turns,* and the effect that will have on my truck.* This truck is my daily driver, is an 06 and only has 42,000 miles on it. Has anyone ever cranked their t-bars this many turns.? The bolt on the t-bar still has about 1/4 inch showing if not a litte more. What can I do to beef up the front suspension? The bars have a sticker on them that says LGL. I am taking the truck to a four wheel drive specialist to see what he says. I would just like to beef up the front end for peace of mind. Any ideas?


Well obviously its going to have a problem...No offense, its not normal to crank the bars 7 times. THAT WOULDNT BE NECESSARY ON A *"*2500*"*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm no expert on t bars but I was told by Boss dealer not to turn them more than 4 turns.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1298226 said:


> Well obviously its going to have a problem...No offense, its not normal to crank the bars 7 times. THAT WOULDNT BE NECESSARY ON A *"*2500*"*!!!!!!!!!!!


What if the previous owner had lowered the front of the truck? Seven turns might be just right.

Number of turns is irrelevant, along with how much of the adjusting screw is remaining.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark13;1298215 said:


> Does only 2cor, buckwheat, goel, and kdwashman understand that a 1500HD is the same thing as a 2500 before they came out with the 2500HD's? ....


B&B might know

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;1298241 said:


> Number of turns is irrelevant, along with how much of the adjusting screw is remaining.


No truer words have been spoken. As long as the Z height is correct or there's at least a minimum 1/2" air gap remaining on the droop stop it makes no difference how many threads or turns are remaining on the adjusters, those aren't the standards you base adjustments on.



Mark13;1298215 said:


> Does only 2cor, buckwheat, goel, and kdwashman understand that a 1500HD is the same thing as a 2500 before they came out with the 2500HD's?





2COR517;1298242 said:


> B&B might know
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


 Except that there were 2500HD's before there were 1500HD's as far as the way GM labeled them.


----------



## kdwashman (Feb 1, 2011)

B &B, thanks for the info. I checked and i do have at least 1/2 air left below the bump stop. I think before I had this done the bump stop was resting against the control arm. Does this mean my truck was lowered at one time.? The truck did sit low when i bought it. I was told this truck was ordered to pull a 5th wheel, hence the 4.10 gears. Maybe the best thing to do is have it aligned at see what happens. Do v-plows normally ride low in the corners when transporting? thanks for the help


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

kdwashman;1298176 said:


> The truck is a 1500HD, 6.0 liter, 4.10 gears, 4410 front axle weight. I got the 8.2 power v installed. The truck carries the plow fine, but when driving in the vee position the corners hang about 6 to 8 inches off the ground. My main concern is having to crank the t-bars six turns, and the effect that will have on my truck. This truck is my daily driver, is an 06 and only has 42,000 miles on it. Has anyone ever cranked their t-bars this many turns.? The bolt on the t-bar still has about 1/4 inch showing if not a litte more. What can I do to beef up the front suspension? The bars have a sticker on them that says LGL. I am taking the truck to a four wheel drive specialist to see what he says. I would just like to beef up the front end for peace of mind. Any ideas?





kdwashman;1298417 said:


> B &B, thanks for the info. I checked and i do have at least 1/2 air left below the bump stop. I think before I had this done the bump stop was resting against the control arm. Does this mean my truck was lowered at one time.? The truck did sit low when i bought it. I was told this truck was ordered to pull a 5th wheel, hence the 4.10 gears. Maybe the best thing to do is have it aligned at see what happens. *Do v-plows normally ride low in the corners when transporting?* thanks for the help


Yes unless your truck is lifted pretty high.

This is from the plow meaister on here. 

































Get the point??? lolon my truck the edge of the plow in /\ is about 6-8 inces up


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Will you guys stop telling everyone that a 1500HD is a 2500.

I got great deals on both of mine, because so many people do not understand.


----------



## kdwashman (Feb 1, 2011)

Plow man foster, is that truck a 1500HD? how many turns on the bars? Has anybody out there ever turned their bars 6 turns and never had a problem long term?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

kdwashman;1298477 said:


> Plow man foster, is that truck a 1500HD? how many turns on the bars? Has anybody out there ever turned their bars 6 turns and never had a problem long term?


Thats a older 2500 with no turns

With no weight in the back. Usually they carry a pallat of salt for ballest so it "levels out"


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

kdwashman;1298417 said:


> B &B, thanks for the info. I checked and i do have at least 1/2 air left below the bump stop. I think before I had this done the bump stop was resting against the control arm. Does this mean my truck was lowered at one time.?


 You're talking about the jounce bumper at the lower control arm. I'm referring to the droop stop under the upper control arm at the rear and that is where you need some clearance. Lower jounce bumper clearance means little.



kdwashman;1298417 said:


> I was told this truck was ordered to pull a 5th wheel, hence the 4.10 gears.


 Every 1500HD/2500 I've ever seen had 4.10's so it isn't uncommon or special.



kdwashman;1298417 said:


> Do v-plows normally ride low in the corners when transporting? thanks for the help


Yes, especially if the truck is low. A set of 265's, the needed T-bars adjustments and proper ballast helps greatly.

If it needs 7 turns to get it where you want it (level?) or where it needs to be then so be it, plenty of trucks running around with that many or more as it depends on where you're starting out to begin with. As stated already, the quantity of turns is irrelevant.


----------



## kdwashman (Feb 1, 2011)

B&B
How much space is ideal to have between the droop stop and the upper control arm? Thanks for the help


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Anything 1/2" or more unladen. Anything less than that and it has a profound detrimental effect on ride quality since there's not enough droop travel remaining for even normal road conditions.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

buckwheat_la;1298126 said:


> A 1500hd chevy has the same suspension as the 2500........I feel like a broken record.


So why buy a 2500?....Its not the same suspension. May be the same design but 2500 trucks are built with heavy duty parts. I couldnt see a 1500 truck carrying almost 1,000 pounds on the front end, well see how long until hes fixing his front end haha


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

07F-250V10;1298946 said:


> So why buy a 2500?....Its not the same suspension. May be the same design but 2500 trucks are built with heavy duty parts. I couldnt see a 1500 truck carrying almost 1,000 pounds on the front end, well see how long until hes fixing his front end haha


Oh wow, I feel a wager coming on, How much would you care to bet? The 1500hd is the same thing as the 2500, same front ends, same frames, same springs/shocks, the only difference I have heard of has to do with the rear end (keeping in mind it is still a 8 bolt pattern) .


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm with buckwheat_la.

The GVWR on the 1500 series (1/2) ton is 6,400 lbs.
The GVWR on the 1500HD, 2500 series (3/4 ton) is 8,600 lbs.
The GVWR on the 2500HD trucks is 9,200 lbs.

The capacities may have changed with '08 and newer.

I believe the 1500HD was only available in crew cab, thru 07. It was a family hauler that can pull travel trailers.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

And as for the question.... "Why buy a 1500HD, instead of a 2500?" 
If your a guy who needs a crew cab, the choice was either 1500HD or 2500HD. Very different trucks. They didn't make a 2500 crew cab. Or I should say, they made one and called it a 1500HD. 
Thumbs Up


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

pohouse;1298959 said:


> And as for the question.... "Why buy a 1500HD, instead of a 2500?"
> If your a guy who needs a crew cab, the choice was either 1500HD or 2500HD. Very different trucks. They didn't make a 2500 crew cab. Or I should say, they made one and called it a 1500HD.
> Thumbs Up


not to mention that the 1500hd usually come pretty loaded up


----------

